# not real sure !?



## ravenclan (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 24, 2018)

LOL...


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 24, 2018)

Gonna be a raw one when it comes out that end later after eating meat from 2014!!!

The butcher had a sense of humor. lol.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 31, 2018)

LMAO.  Figure you should walk wide around that piece of meat.
Gary


----------



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

Don’t know I’ve ever laughed so hard on a Monday morning...that’s friggin outstanding.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 3, 2018)

For real hell just go for it everything smoked is good.  :rolleyes:  :D
Just wrap in bacon that makes everything better.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 3, 2018)

hahahaha


----------

